# Good luck this week



## FusionWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

I know the majority of the people here are prepping for the PE, but for us lowly bastards who are still taking the FE I say good luck.

Ive been studying on and off for about 8 months now and still feel woefully unprepared. Just thinking about the test gets my heart all fluttery. I took last week easy on the studying to unwind so I can cram my ass off this week (not good I know but after years of school this is how Ive learned I work best).

Good luck on saturday guys and gals. I know Ill need it!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

x2, good Luck!


----------



## SkyWarp (Oct 23, 2006)

Good Luck. When you or anyone else is cramming, be sure to include getting really familiar with the location of the equations in the book.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

GOOD LUCK this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :???:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 24, 2006)

Good luck folks!

-GT


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

Good luck guys!

The FE is worse than the PE, so you're getting the worst out of the way!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Fusion, whatcha taking in the PM?


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hey Fusion, whatcha taking in the PM?


I took the General afternoon.

One thing I noticed is that the Chemical afternoon was NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING like the review books I got for it. The stuff on the actual test was WAY more qualitative and the calculations were WAY easier. The FE Chemical specific review books way over analyzed the material.


----------

